# lock smith wanted asap



## stacey27 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi does anyone know of a lock smith who can change our locks today or in the morning- area of alcobaca/nazare
Thanks


----------



## Paul in portugal (Nov 28, 2008)

If your locks are the new type its very simple to replace them from the local hardware store all you need is a x head screw driver. try taking one out and check the size and type, its fairly easy honest, I am in Vila Nova de Poiares, I would of done it for you being part of my trade when in Uk. 
Good luck either way Paul


----------

